# Sores in mouth



## Chase Corin (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I have been having uncontroled diarrhea since December of last year trying everything and still working on finding somthing that works.The problem I am experianceing now is sores in my mouth. They show up as little white dots along the gumline inside my lips and under my tougne. My doctor has been less than helpful getting me to swish and spit with antibiotics which works for about a week and then it starts back up again.I am lactose intollerant if that is a factor but I keep away from all milk products.I thought that I was getting better the diarrhea stopped practically for a week but then stress became more prevalent and it started back up again with the moth sores too. I can barely taste food anymore because I am so focused on the pain caused by the sores. HELP!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like mouth ulcers. There are over the counter treatments you can get in the UK called Bonjela and Rinstead pastilles which help, not sure if you can get them there though. The main thing is to keep the mouth clean by swilling with a salt water solution twice a day and not using too hard a toothbrush when you have active sores. Also try to avoid anything spicy or salty as they can make the ulcers really sting - ouchHave you been under a lot of stress recently or been ill? I tend to get mine if I'm run down or if I haven't been eating well. Info


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some info that seems to mention Gastrointestinal illnesses (IBS was NOT one of them mentioned) as a possible cause. You could be deficient in some Vitamins and minerals. Check this out and you might want to share this with your Dr as well or.. better yet.. maybe get a new Dr?Here is the article: http://www.webmd.com/oral-health/guide/canker-soresAlso here is more info from the Mayo Clinic:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/canker-sore/DS00354What are you using to manage the diarrhea? And what diagnostics (tests) did the Dr perform to diagnose you with IBS?


----------



## speller24 (Oct 28, 2011)

I also get canker sores, or whatever they are a lot! I just assumed it was due to my birth control or something, but I will definetly talk to my Dr about this. If I were you, I would schedule an appointment immediately. I get those painful sores too, and multiple ones at a time, and if I could get relief I would.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Chase Corin said:


> Well I have been having uncontroled diarrhea since December of last year trying everything and still working on finding somthing that works.The problem I am experianceing now is sores in my mouth. They show up as little white dots along the gumline inside my lips and under my tougne. My doctor has been less than helpful getting me to swish and spit with antibiotics which works for about a week and then it starts back up again.I am lactose intollerant if that is a factor but I keep away from all milk products.I thought that I was getting better the diarrhea stopped practically for a week but then stress became more prevalent and it started back up again with the moth sores too. I can barely taste food anymore because I am so focused on the pain caused by the sores. HELP!


Three weeks ago I had exactly the same problem, and then I was diagnosed with shingles in my scalp, ear, tongue and neck, and am still suffering tortures with the pain of it. The ulcers have mostly gone now, but my tongue feels a bit numb in places, hopefully this will all go when the virus has run it's course. Might be worth a word with your doctor about it, though.


----------



## khj (Nov 3, 2011)

Chase Corin said:


> Well I have been having uncontroled diarrhea since December of last year trying everything and still working on finding somthing that works.The problem I am experianceing now is sores in my mouth. They show up as little white dots along the gumline inside my lips and under my tougne. My doctor has been less than helpful getting me to swish and spit with antibiotics which works for about a week and then it starts back up again.I am lactose intollerant if that is a factor but I keep away from all milk products.I thought that I was getting better the diarrhea stopped practically for a week but then stress became more prevalent and it started back up again with the moth sores too. I can barely taste food anymore because I am so focused on the pain caused by the sores. HELP!


I went through the swish and swallow medication routine too. I have terrible ulcers in my mouth. I've read they are related to IBS due to being immune system related. My doctor prescrived Triamcinolone Acetonide Dental Paste. It is great! Heals the sore before it gets to bad. There is also a medication called Debactorol. It works (over the counter) but hurts badly as it cauterizes the tissue but promotes faster healing.


----------



## Nanc (Sep 25, 2007)

speller24 said:


> I also get canker sores, or whatever they are a lot! I just assumed it was due to my birth control or something, but I will definetly talk to my Dr about this. If I were you, I would schedule an appointment immediately. I get those painful sores too, and multiple ones at a time, and if I could get relief I would.


----------



## Nanc (Sep 25, 2007)

You can use Smart Mouth duel mouthwash. I bought mine at Walgreens. It worked wonders for me. Also cut down on too many fruits in one week. Good luck Nancy


----------

